# Fri 4/27



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

This year the fish are coming in slow. Had to cover a lot of water to find 11 last night. The fish measured from 13"- 22"3/4. The wind was out of SE at about 5mph then switched to NE at about 15 mph and killed the night with wind ripple around 2:00.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Great Job Elliot!!!DI is paying off.


----------

